# Linienfilter (gesucht)



## schrobiltgen (21. Mai 2005)

hallo, ich suche ein filter in dem man ein foto nur in s/w Linien umwandeln kann.
(Beispiel als Anhang)
Bei diesem Beispiel handelt es sich um ein Bild welsches in QuarkXPress bearbeitet wurde...
jedoch besitze ich weder quark noach einen postscript fähigen Drucker. Dieser ist aber notwendig da die Rastereinstellungen nicht angezeigt werden am Bildschirm...
Ein Drucker mit Software-RIP würde aber auch weiterhelfen...-->was ist ein Software RIP?
(könnte zur Not das Bild in der Schule mit Quark laden, aber auch dort haben wir keinen postscript fähigen Printer...dann bräuchte ich Hilfe zu diesem Software RIP für den Drucker)

Am einfachsten für mich aber wäre wenn villeicht jemand von euch eine Ahnung hätte wie man dies in Photoshop erstellt...vielleicht mit 'nem Filter?

danke...


----------



## Ogre (22. Mai 2005)

*Aloah,*

Dafür brauchst du keinen Filter.
Erstmal erstellst du ein Bild mit Größe 10 x 10 Pixel.
Das teilst du horizontal in zwei gleichgroße Hälften, lässt die untere frei, die obere machst du schwarz. Dann drückst du STR + A und wählst "Bearbeiten" ---> "Als Muster festlegen".

Nun schließe das bild und hol dir das Photo, das du bearbeiten möchtest in den Photoshop.
Setze die Sättigung auf 0 um es schwarzweiß zu machen. Nun kannst du noch etwas am Kontrast herumspielen, damit die schwarzen Flächen kräftiger werden.

Jetzt erstellst du eine neue Ebene und füllst sie mit dem von dir erstellten Streifenmuster.
Stell noch etwas an der Durchsichtigkeit und der Größe herum, bis es dir passt, dann sollte das eigentlich alles gewesen sein.


Grüße,
O.


----------



## schrobiltgen (22. Mai 2005)

nein, diese Linien, man erkennt es zwar schlecht, sind ja nicht alle gleich dick.
Das Bild entsteht ja blos aus den verschiedenen Linien die ihre Breite ändern...

vielen dank trotzdem...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (22. Mai 2005)

Hi!
Du könntest einfach aus deinem Ursprungsbild ein Muster erstellen (auf dem Bild unten) und dieses dann über deine Grafik legen. Ich hab dann den Ebenenmodus einfach auf Farbig nachbelichten gestellt.
Das Muster zu erstellen ist ein wenig kniffelig, weil es ja aneinander passen muss aber mit dem Stempelwerkzeug geht es eigentlich.
Hoffe das hilft dir.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## schrobiltgen (22. Mai 2005)

In deinem Fall befinden sich aber halt immer noch Trautöne...
Das Gesicht soll aber nur aus den Linien bestehen...wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich das Bild einscannen da man es bei meiner anghängten Grafik schlecht erkennen kann...

danke


----------

